# A little mantis



## carlos58 (May 31, 2011)

hello everyone
Ameles spallanzania a little mediterranean mantis

male







female






a portrait of male






and a portrait of female with raptators legs


----------



## Bios. (May 31, 2011)

Very nice. I would have tried to frame #1 so the head was pointing into the top corner, I find my head twisting a bit when I look at it. Other than that they are all really good, nice pale backgrounds. I love #4.


----------



## carlos58 (Jun 2, 2011)

thank you very much


----------

